# Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"



## Paddy (14. Oktober 2011)

#c

Täusche ich mich oder nimmt die Größe der Wattis ab ?

Habe die Wattis in Kiel bestellt und abgeholt am Wasser der blick in die Zeitung und dann wieder der Gedanke " wat sind die lüdd"

Ich habe jetzt aus verschiedenen Quellen Würmer geholt und immer das gleiche Bild. Ohne den halben Seeringel ist der Haken kaum bedeckt. Teilweise sind die so klein da würde man lieber einen 6èr Haken nehmen |supergri

Wie sieht ihr das ??? Früher waren sie größer da hat man ein Wurm und das war ne gut Portion für den Fisch. Heute muss man schon zwei nehmen. 

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen.

Gruß Paddy


----------



## boot (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

Jo da gebe ich dir Recht, die sind echt kleiner geworden. lg


----------



## riecken (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

Dafür haben wir mehr bekommen  (auch in kiel)


----------



## der_nimlot (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

Moin,

ich kann das leider auch nur bestätigen. Wir haben uns beim vorletzten Mal auch ganz schön geärgert. Da waren Würmer dabei mit 4cm Länge. 

Ich will doch keine Mücken angeln...|kopfkrat

PS: wir hatten unsere übrigens aus Stralsund

LG
nimlot


----------



## degl (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

Ich glaube, das es an der Jahreszeit liegt.......entweder sind sie voller Laich oder recht klein.
Da sie fast alle aus der Nordsee(Holland) kommen, werden die Grösseren(die mit Laich) wohl kaum den Transport aushalten.......also eher die Kleinen.
Mein Kumpel hatte letztens bei Büsum Watties gegraben........auch die waren recht klein im Verhältniss zu denen aus dem Frühjahr und auch da hatte ich bei den Gekauften teileise "Giganten" dabei.

Denke das das wieder besser wird

gruß degl


----------



## Wildkarpfen (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

Ist mir auch aufgefallen da mußte 3Stück nehmen das der Haken auch bedeckt ist,es kann nur besser werden.

Mfg


----------



## bukare (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

Hallo in die Runde,

wir hatten letztens keine "Giganten" dabei, eher Untermassige.
Was mich mal interessieren würde, wie viele Würmer verbraucht Ihr an einem
Abend??
Ich brauche für zwei Ruten mit zwei Haken 60 - 80 für ca 5h und ziehe 2 bis 3 Würmer auf die Hakengrösse 0/2 auf.
Mit einem Wurm pro Haken habe ich noch nie gefischt.
Ich finde es komisch, wenn manche mit 20 und andere mit 200 Würmern den
Laden verlassen.

gruß Rene


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

Liegt an der Jahreszeit...

Die Laichzeit ist um und die großen sterben ab, naturgemäß bleiben dann erstmal nur recht kleine übrig.


----------



## Jochi (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

Also, ich hatte am Donnerstag in Neustadt 100 Wattis geholt und war über die Größe erstaunt...im Positiven! Insgesamt waren vielleicht 10 kleinere Exemplare dabei, der Rest war groß bis kapital. Ich hatte soviel Wurm, dass es für zwei Brandungsnächte gereicht hat! Normalerweise ködere ich mind. zwei, eher drei Würmer an. Gestern war meißtens nur ein Wurm (mit Kneifer-Stopper, ca. 3cm...) nötig...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

ich habe mir gestern wattis selbst gesucht,und fand die grösse auch  sehr gut
teilweise für etwas kleinere haken schon reichlich groß







[/IMG]


----------



## Rosi (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*



Paddy schrieb:


> Wie sieht ihr das ??? Früher waren sie größer da hat man ein Wurm und das war ne gut Portion für den Fisch. Heute muss man schon zwei nehmen.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen.
> 
> Gruß Paddy



Früher war mehr Lametta

Es kommt darauf an wo die Wattis herkommen und zu welcher Jahreszeit. Im Juni hatten die Holländischen schon gelbe Schwänze, also Laichzeit. Die Dänischen waren noch klein und schwarz. Und ehrlich gesagt sind mir die kleinen, Festen lieber als die langen, Schwabbelichen.


----------



## degl (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*



Rosi schrieb:


> Früher war mehr Lametta
> 
> Es kommt darauf an wo die Wattis herkommen und zu welcher Jahreszeit. Im Juni hatten die Holländischen schon gelbe Schwänze, also Laichzeit. Die Dänischen waren noch klein und schwarz. Und ehrlich gesagt sind mir die kleinen, Festen lieber als die langen, Schwabbelichen.



#d#d wär hätte das gedacht

gruß degl


----------



## scripophix (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*



Rosi schrieb:


> Und ehrlich gesagt sind mir die kleinen, Festen lieber als die langen, Schwabbelichen.




Hier fehlt *Tatütata*... wo ist der Ferkelfahnder... :q:q


Mir hat ein Händler übrigens erklärt, dass bestimmte Holländer und Esbjerg-Dänen kleiner sind als die Norddänen-Würmer und im Einkauf entsprechend preiswerter.

Ein Grund mehr... ???


----------



## Rosi (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

Ach scripophix hör auf, ich war schon oft genug Boardferkel. Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen gekauften und selbst gebuddelten Wattis?
Ich schon und die sind immer gleich groß. Also gleich klein. Dafür voller Sand, also satt und fest. Sie haben im Salzhaff grüne Schwänze und man kommt kaum mit der Wurmnadel durch, so fest sind sie.


----------



## degl (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ach scripophix hör auf, ich war schon oft genug Boardferkel. Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen gekauften und selbst gebuddelten Wattis?
> Ich schon und die sind immer gleich groß. Also gleich klein. Dafür voller Sand, also satt und fest. Sie haben im Salzhaff grüne Schwänze und man kommt kaum mit der Wurmnadel durch, so fest sind sie.



Salzhaff?............Nein Danke|uhoh:|uhoh:

gruß degl


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*



Rosi schrieb:


> Und ehrlich gesagt sind mir die kleinen, Festen lieber als die langen, Schwabbelichen.


Hihi, gefällt mir...



Rosi schrieb:


> Ach scripophix hör auf, ich war schon oft genug Boardferkel.


Dann kommt's ja nicht auf einmal mehr drauf an:m


----------



## scripophix (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

A-e-t-s-c-h |supergri


----------



## joergchristensen (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

Hi,ich habe mir letzen Montag die Wattis bei Kott Freizeit auf Fehmarn geholt und war überrascht wie groß die waren. brauchte nur einen pro Haken.


----------



## Boedchen (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

Zum Theam grösse, hey auf die grösse kommt es nicht an, sondern auf den Inhalt |kopfkrat
Zum Thema zurück, in Stürmischen Gezeiten ist zu beobachten das die Wattis die Komerziel gespült werden kleiner sind. Hat was mit den Spülgebiet zu tun welches erreichbar ist.
Wir hatten am wo end reichlich selbstgeplümmerte in teilweise erstaunlichen grössen.

Was die Menge angeht pro Angeltag.
Wenn ich in die Brandung latsche sind 100 ABSOLUTES Minimum.
Hatte letzten Donnerstag um 21:30 schon keene mehr  
Dafür am Freitag und Samstag viel zu viel. 
ABER , ich fahre von hier gut 400Km einen Weg, soll ich da echt noch über 10€ Würmer diskutiren? 

@Rosi, Bild hängt und schaut sauuuut jut aus


----------



## Christian1982 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*

Hatte mir seid langer, langer, langer....ewig langer Zeit mal wieder Würmer kaufen müsen und ich dachte das der Inhalt nur wegen der Kälte so klein geworden ist und das die noch wachsen.
Aber Pustekuchen, kleine dünne Schnürsenkel waren das, die aber trotzdem gut fingen. In der Regel fahre ich meistens immer los nach der Arbeit und plümper mir meine Würmer selbst.
Aber es kann sein das die Würmer anfangs Herbst immer kleiner werden, da ist mir noch so ein Fiasko in Erinnerung als ich mit einem Freund mit der Wathose im Wasser stand. 
Etliche Stunden für geringe Anzahl und kleine Würmer abgeackert.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. November 2011)

*AW: Wattis " Werden die immer kleiner"*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ach scripophix hör auf, ich war schon oft genug Boardferkel. Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen gekauften und selbst gebuddelten Wattis?
> Ich schon und die sind immer gleich groß. Also gleich klein. Dafür voller Sand, also satt und fest. Sie haben im Salzhaff grüne Schwänze und man kommt kaum mit der Wurmnadel durch, so fest sind sie.


 

Ich buddel fast nur noch selber, und bei mir sind sie definitiv NICHT immer gleich groß. 

Da sind immer alle Größen bei, von Riesenwürmern bis hin zu winzigen Zwergen...

Zum Angeln ist's aber meißt besser wenn die Würmer sich ausges.... haben, und vielleicht sogar etwas Wasser verloren haben, weil sie dann richtig schön knackig sind. 

Gruß, Jochen


----------

